# Alibi's 1st show (pic heavy)



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Mostly after classes


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats on the placings!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! The tail braid looks FABULOUS! You guys did awesome! Great for her first show!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^^ 
Agreed, and congrats!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I am jealous of your mad braiding skillz.

Lovely horse, she looks great and so do you! Those placings are well-deserved. You should be proud


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I am so proud of her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

wonderful, great, awsome, marvoulous, etc.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha,,thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Way to go! How did she do on the ride over? I know you had been concerned about her trailering....


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She danced around some, and worked up a sweat
but there was no rearing, kicking, slamming into the sides
She didn't want to get back on to go home though


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lexiie said:


> She danced around some, and worked up a sweat
> but there was no rearing, kicking, slamming into the sides
> She didn't want to get back on to go home though


That's great that she did as well as she did - just keep up the practice with her and this will become old hat to her (we are still working through this stage with Aero).


----------

